# Politics forum



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

If this were a democracy I would make a motion to close the polics forum forever.

Would anyone 2nd the motion?

It has become frickin ponderous.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

striped1 said:


> If this were a democracy I would make a motion to close the polics forum forever.
> 
> Would anyone 2nd the motion?
> 
> It has become frickin ponderous.


If you don't like it then don't visit it. Do we need to discuss this any further? oke:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Nope. Not here. Hold on to your mouse as I move this to the political forum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Spoken like a true irresponsible citizen. MSG where did that get posted, open form? Unbelievable, I don't like it so lets not have it. :eyeroll: I guess for some ignorance is bliss. I would rather argue with a liberal than talk to someone who "doesn't care".


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes it was in the open forum.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

he would "make a motion" :roll:

what a dunce.....I have amotion for him and it involves a middle finger :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why would you want to close this?There is lots of discussion and I haven't seen a whole lot of name calling.We all have an opinion.And as I said in another thread it is really only rehashing what we believe,since I don't think anyone here will change another's mind.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't think anyone here will change another's mind.


Say it aint so.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KEN W said:


> since I don't think anyone here will change another's mind.


I sensed you were tipping right of center Ken. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > since I don't think anyone here will change another's mind.
> ...


I was almost sure we just about had him.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> he would "make a motion"
> 
> what a dunce.....I have amotion for him and it involves a middle finger


Bob, you're a man of few words.......but you sure know how to make em count! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Plainsman and I try very hard to moderate this forum in a even handed way.

Even though we are both conservatives we do our best to keep personal attacks down and welcome opposing liberal viewpoints. I always research stuff to try and keep it interesting and topical.

Sometimes I just get a little tired of those types of comments I guess. If they don't want to discuss politics thats fine, but don't attack the people on here that have an interest in the subject.

No other subject has more impact on your life, yet for so many its a taboo topic. They are blissfully ignorant and uncomfortable when they hear facts that interfere with that bliss.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I would guess I am just left of center.But that's close enough isn't it?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Yes it is :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> They are blissfully ignorant and uncomfortable when they hear facts that interfere with that bliss.


*cough* *cough*


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wel Ryan I was speaking about people that do not want to be aware of politics in any fashion, left right or middle.

So whats your point you think thats a good idea?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Sorry..yes it was in the open forum.

Some people like to be ignorant. Whether that means already 'knowing everything and there mind is made up' or being a liberal democrat..... :eyeroll:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> Wel Ryan I was speaking about people that do not want to be aware of politics in any fashion, left right or middle.
> 
> So whats your point you think thats a good idea?


Nope my point is that there are more than a couple folks on here of a conservative persuasion, who do not want anything posted that hurts their delicate sensibilities...

I'm not alone in this assessment, as every single one of the liberal posters on this forum has also either stated the same either publically or to me in a PM.

Sadly not everyone has the ability to understand that multiple viewpoints do indeed exist on issues, so instead of reacting and responding with an intellectually sound argument, they post this tripe.

That is all.. wasn't much of a point.

Carry on..


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree but that cuts both ways the libs do it also and as a mod I have to be neutral and ignore the crying about it from either side.

I do try hard to make the forum fair and interesting and do not allow liberal thoughts expressed here to be censored in anyway ( other than if they are against the site rules).

I get very annoyed at the original posters desire to censor the discussion and thats what his post and this thread is about


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> I agree but that cuts both ways the libs do it also


With all due respect..

bull.

I nor have any other libs on this forum, have PM'd any of the mods or Chris concerning the "unfair" conservative slant of this forum. Rather they leave. We can name at least 5 in the history of this forum, who have left or rarely bother to post, rather than endure the boorishness of some here.

Contrast that to the numerous complaints from the Conservative side.

You know this is true.

Once again.

Bull doo doo.

I'll leave it at that.

I agree let's get back to the original point about censoring the discussion... which is what the original poster is a prime example of my "delicate sensibilities" point.

Lately in the past month, given that the election is so near, and folks are pretty heated both ways, the forum has been decent. I'd like to see it continue this way.

Thanks for steering the ship Bob. I really appreciate it.

Ryan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

R y a n said:


> I nor have any other libs on this forum, have PM'd any of the mods or Chris concerning the "unfair" conservative slant of this forum.


I don't really want to rope Huey into this whole political circus that we have going here, but is this something you have actually asked him? Seems a little bit of a bold statement to claim that you know about every pm every single lib poster on the forum may have sent.

IMO, if you have to send PM's to other people or mod's complaining about what other people are posting, you should just leave this forum. You obviously don't have thick enough skin to participate in heated conversations, so go join a forum where everyone thinks exactly like you. The difference in opinions is what makes this forum fun, and helps everyone to learn a little something once and a while.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jgat said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > I nor have any other libs on this forum, have PM'd any of the mods or Chris concerning the "unfair" conservative slant of this forum.
> ...


I was referring to PM's received from ultra conservatives here.

However if we did use that as a measuring stick for people leaving....

*ahem*

Thanks Jgat. I enjoy your perspective, and always consider your questions thoroughly and carefully. You have an honest curiousity and level head. I know you actually consider my replies and look into the "why" of my logic, rather than just summarily dismissing it like some here.

I'm done carrying this further. Those who know the truth know what I'm referring to.

Thanks for the PMs from folks who've read this thread and agree. 

refreshing.

Ryan


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Aaaah, I read ya. I think I read into that one a little too far.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I nor have any other libs on this forum, have PM'd any of the mods or Chris concerning the "unfair" conservative slant of this forum. Rather they leave. We can name at least 5 in the history of this forum, who have left or rarely bother to post, rather than endure the boorishness of some here.


They left because their arguments could not stand a logical scrutiny so they got frustrated not because they were abused.

Or they use adjectives like racist ******* or words like Boorisness.

So they want to censor what they cannot defeat in the arena of ideas.

A great anology is the abysmal failure or any commercailly viable liberal talk radio, liberalism cannot stand realtime argument because historical fact is unassailble IF its allowed to be presented.

So what do the liberals want to do CENSOR CENSOR CENSOR 
hence the "fairness doctrine" is on the horizon, in that medium.

Liberals in government can't take the truth they must make every attempt to hide their ajenda because they realize it will never be accepted by the majority of Americans who are right of center.

A great example of this is that liberalism cannot get passed legislatively so they use the courts which they have successfully stacked with liberal leaning judges. Judges are not supposed to be making policy ever yet its common place. ROE V WADE comes to mind. The recent court case about the second amendment and the fact that but for one judge that would of been overturend is another.

I could go on but it will fall on deaf ears.

Its good to see you finally can publically admit to being a liberal though, the first step to solving any problem is recognizing it :lol: :beer:

One more thought political policy ebs and flows overtime, if its allowed to be debated, if not we have totalitarianism


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan I get as many PM's complaining about liberals.

It looks like your searching hard for trouble again. Leave it alone. Bob and I moderate this form. This doesn't belong in open form if you have a complaint take it to the moderators form. This is very unprofessional. It simply appears that if you can't have your way you will whiz in our Wheaties.

Like we tell other people take it to the PM's. In our case the PM's or the moderator form, but get it off here.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Bob, that Fairness Doctrine is such a bunch of BS. If something like that is passed in our country it will be such a sad day. The media is already tilted to the left, if they can start censoring conservative talk radio the way they want to it is going to be ugly. I don't understand how libs, the people who tote "free speech" more than anyone, could possibly impose legislation such as the Fairness Doctrine.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Ryan I get as many PM's complaining about liberals.
> 
> It looks like your searching hard for trouble again. Leave it alone. Bob and I moderate this form.


You misread my tenor Plainsman.

I was referring to PM's complaining about liberals Plainsman.

You've arrived at this party late.

"Searching for trouble again"? :huh: I'm not sure what you mean. There wasn't any trouble, or complaining going on. I was stating my thoughts. Not complaining at all in fact. Not sure how I "wanted it my way"? What way? Nope just fair for all sides...

Take care Plainsman.

Ryan


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Bobm said:


> I get very annoyed at the original posters desire to censor the discussion and thats what his post and this thread is about


I created quite a discussion. My point was that this is a great site dedicated to hunting and the outdoors that appears to have been turned into a site on politics. There is more than enough political discussion everywhere else. Let's get back to the reason this site was created.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

striped1 said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > I get very annoyed at the original posters desire to censor the discussion and thats what his post and this thread is about
> ...


Hunting, gun ownership, habitat preservation, etc all hinge on politics. If you don't want to take the political portion of a citizens responsibility serious don't, but don't tell everyone else to be irresponsible too.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

striped1 said:


> Bobm said:
> 
> 
> > I get very annoyed at the original posters desire to censor the discussion and thats what his post and this thread is about
> ...


Theres fifty pages for hunting on this site, and one on politics.

If you dont like the political discussion, dont open this page. I dont care for sports, which is why I dont frequent the sports page. :eyeroll: sheesh. Pretty simple.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Nope my point is that there are more than a couple folks on here of a conservative persuasion, who do not want anything posted that hurts their delicate sensibilities...
> 
> I'm not alone in this assessment, as every single one of the liberal posters on this forum has also either stated the same either publicly or to me in a PM.
> 
> ...


I was referring to the whining here, and in other threads on the political form about unfairness. It's as if you think we need a fairness doctrine here. As Bob stated neither he nor I censor people if they don't attack others. I would guess that any outdoor, hunting, or shooting site is going to be slanted conservative. Numbers of people there that is, not the site itself.

If you have complaints read your PM's. I just think it's unprofessional for any of us moderators to whine publicly. Many liberals and conservatives have left this form, but both the liberals and conservatives here now are welcome boorish or not. I think passing judgement on people because of education or some false feeling that I am superior is as wrong as racism, sexism, or any other prejudice.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a love/hate relationship with the politics forum. I find it's pretty easy to stay out when I'm in a "hate" kind of mood. We're FAR better off with a dedicated politics forum than having it seep into every other forum. At least with a dedicated forum, you can stay the heck out if you want.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

omegax said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the politics forum. I find it's pretty easy to stay out when I'm in a "hate" kind of mood. We're FAR better off with a dedicated politics forum than having it seep into every other forum. At least with a dedicated forum, you can stay the heck out if you want.


Good advise, and a good place to stop. This thread had only one direction to go from the very beginning. That may have been the intent.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

omegax said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with the politics forum. I find it's pretty easy to stay out when I'm in a "hate" kind of mood. We're FAR better off with a dedicated politics forum than having it seep into every other forum. At least with a dedicated forum, you can stay the heck out if you want.


Yeah,in the beginning this was on the Hot Topics forum.I remember Bob,Plainsman and I asking Chris to put it on a seperate forum.

I am amazed at the self control most here have.Of course there are always a few like miliatant tiger who don't last long.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This thread has fresh air scent to it, don't you think boys. 

Left or right of center we still like you either way. dd:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I just dont see a problem Plainsman and I make sure the people on here are treated with respect no matter what their political position.

Respect each other but challenge each other positions is our intent.

If anyone doesn't like that they are free to leave and welcome to come back when they get over it.

I don't have a single hard feeling for anyone on here no matter what their views on politics may be and we dont use our position as moderators as a club to enforce our point of view.

I've been told many times on here I'm "full of it" in someones opinion and I take it with a sense of humor. Sometimes they are actaully right :lol:

If this country ever gets to the point that political views and ideas cannot be expressed it will be a sad day for all of us.

Political correctness is a poison camoflageing real problems that somehow needs to end.


----------

